# Canon EOS Rebel SL1/Kiss X7 in White



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1x7-in-white-pictures/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1x7-in-white-pictures/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Isn’t she pretty?

</strong>Below are some images of the new Canon EOS X7 in white. I personally would like a white 40mm f/2.8 STM!</p>
<p>All the specs of the camera are the same, we’re just talking a new paint job here.</p>
<div id="attachment_14739" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/16.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14739" alt="Canon EOS SL1/X7 in White" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/16-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS SL1/X7 in White</p></div>
<div id="attachment_14737" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/05.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14737" alt="Canon EOS SL1/X7 in White" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/05-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS SL1/X7 in White</p></div>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## photonius (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Canon EOS SL1/X7 in White Pictures*



Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1x7-in-white-pictures/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1x7-in-white-pictures/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><strong>Isn’t she pretty?
> 
> 
> ...



In case there is a problem with the rubber, will it turn black (instead of white on black bodies) ??? ;-)


----------



## Emil (Nov 14, 2013)

Best thing about this camera is that it matches a lot of the big white L-lenses


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 14, 2013)

This is prettier :


----------



## traveller (Nov 14, 2013)

The lack of a white viewfinder surround ruins the effect; I'm switching to Nikon! :


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope that white paint is dirt resistant.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2013)

traveller said:


> The lack of a white viewfinder surround ruins the effect; I'm switching to Nikon! :



;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 14, 2013)

I wouldn't mind of of these as a complement to my other gear.


----------



## RGF (Nov 14, 2013)

Could pink be next?


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 14, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This is prettier :



highly subjectiv. i think the DF is ugly.

and looking at the DigitalFrankenstein pre-orders i guess the white canon will sell much better.
a least in japan and korea.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > This is prettier :
> ...



+1

The Df would look all nifty and modern...40 years ago. Now it just looks dated.


----------



## vlim (Nov 14, 2013)

I hate the look of that DF ! 

This white version will look great behind a 70-200 f/4 L (Is or not)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

A bit too kinky looking for my taste ... but 3 out of the 5, of our Japanese managers (in the office) think this is cool looking camera ... well, it takes everyone to make this world.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Isn’t she pretty?



"White and grey... you are the one
Only you 'neath the moon or under the sun 
Whether near to me or far 
It's no matter, darling, where you are 
I think of you... gray and white." 

Not for me. I considered the 100D as a small backup DSLR, but if then only in black.


----------



## Vasiliskk (Nov 14, 2013)

Useful things to be represented?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 14, 2013)

She is pretty. However, I'm a married man, therefore, count me out...


----------



## Woody (Nov 14, 2013)

When Canon decides to incorporate the 70D type of specs in a camera as small as the 100D, I'll get one, regardless of its color. ;D


----------



## photonius (Nov 14, 2013)

So, what's the dynamic range difference in color between the black and white (model) ? Do we finally get more than 12 stops?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 14, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This is prettier :



-1...I got headache by looking at those buttons on Df. Body is thick & bulky :-\

Wanna see prettier cameras? ;D


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 14, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This is prettier :


prettier if you are a 70 year old photographer with nostalgia for an ugly camera your father used when u were 10 years old. Horrible


----------



## traveller (Nov 14, 2013)

I just realised why this camera makes perfect sense for Canon: 

Customer: "I bought this pretty white camera for Christmas with a lovely white lens. Now I need something longer, but it just has to be in white; do you have any available?" 

Canon dealer "Step right this way!" 

;D


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 14, 2013)

The white might be useful too in hot sunny regions/at sunny days because it keeps the camera cooler. Not that I live in a sun flooded region but in the summer this might be a problem.



vlim said:


> [...]
> 
> This white version will look great behind a 70-200 f/4 L (Is or not)



Yes, yes, yes - and behind a 5.6 400 too!


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 14, 2013)

I personally love it. It would look great with a 70-200 attached to it.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 14, 2013)

But is the camera the same "white" as Canon's "white" lenses? Otherwise, the white lenses will just look dirty.


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 14, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This is prettier :


Wonder why you didn't show the back of the camera. Looks even worse. A total miss.


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 14, 2013)

traveller said:


> I just realised why this camera makes perfect sense for Canon:
> 
> Customer: "I bought this pretty white camera for Christmas with a lovely white lens. Now I need something longer, but it just has to be in white; do you have any available?"
> 
> ...


Right on!


----------



## Joe M (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > duydaniel said:
> ...


+2
The retro look has limited appeal. I'm old enough to have actually used a camera when they were of this design and I must say I don't miss the non-ergonomic feel of them. I'm taken in by the nostalgia but I certainly wouldn't want to use it on a regular basis. 
To the topic at hand though, I personally am not fond of the snowy treatment. Next thing you know, Canon will be offering their rebels in every colour like they did their P&S line in order to garner more sales. As long as they leave the 5 series line alone I'm ok with that.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 14, 2013)

Forget that retro silly stuff. This is/ was where it's at:


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 14, 2013)

A 22mm pancake lens should only make her prettier. 40mm + 22mm pancakes = yummy!


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 14, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This is prettier :



DF could have been but it's price is too ugly to look at compared to D610 and D800.


----------



## traveller (Nov 14, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> Forget that retro silly stuff. This is/ was where it's at:



If that camera had been fitted with a built-in EVF, on sensor phase detect-AF and a better hand-grip, it may well have been more of a success. To be honest, it would have sold a lot better had it been fitted with an EF mount!


----------



## jebrady03 (Nov 14, 2013)

I actually don't think it's that bad - perhaps because I had low expectations? Although the small size and white color kind of makes it look like a toy. 

If Canon is after the customer who used to buy point and shoot cameras, then offering DSLR's in multiple colors makes a LOT of sense!


----------



## frumrk (Nov 14, 2013)

My Wife just got the SL1 several months ago... I would assume that she would be the type of person that this would be targeted for (someone who is more concerned with looks rather than features/functionality.. etc). She doesn't care for the white.

In regards to the DF... As a child I would have loved this camera... all the knobs and the tiny little numbers scrawled on them. And I can understand why people are still attracted to this. But let's face it... it has nothing to do with functionality or versatility. It's all about the looks. Again... it is for those who are more impressed by the looks... or who perhaps feel a bit of nostalgia. Again... not for me..  

I am not putting any of this down... for those who like it ... it's a great thing... but for me... NO.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 14, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> A 22mm pancake lens should only make her prettier. 40mm + 22mm pancakes = yummy!


Yes, I totally agree with that. Would be perfect.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

Arctic Photo said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > A 22mm pancake lens should only make her prettier. 40mm + 22mm pancakes = yummy!
> ...


While I may not agree with this camera being pretty, I do agree that a 22mm pancake to go with the 40mm would be awesome.


----------



## c-law (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to say that I am extremely tempted to get that 40mm in white and mount it to a 1Dx then turn up at the local sports arena to take shots of the big game alongside all the other 1Dxs and white lenses.

;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

Joe M said:


> Next thing you know, Canon will be offering their rebels in every colour like they did their P&S line in order to garner more sales.



Actually, you're a bit late to the party…


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...


It would be a nice kit if they offered that. I don't mind the colour very much, but the lenses as such would be a nice combination. A white 22mm on my 5D MkIII would look kind of cool and be a nice wide option.


----------



## AG (Nov 14, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> I actually don't think it's that bad - perhaps because I had low expectations? Although the small size and white color kind of makes it look like a toy.



Could you imagine the outcry if Canon decided to go white with all of its range (from 100D to 1DX) and updating ALL their lenses to white to match?

This forum would implode. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Joe M said:
> 
> 
> > Next thing you know, Canon will be offering their rebels in every colour like they did their P&S line in order to garner more sales.
> ...


Hideous  (except for the black one) ... personally I think the model names "100D", "700D" etc look a lot more elegant then the american and japanese name SL i/kiss x or t5i etc ... those letters and fonts make the camera look a little too pedestrian.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hideous  (except for the black one)



You're only saying that beacuse they don't come with matching lenses…


----------



## ahab1372 (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hideous  (except for the black one)
> ...


I'd buy one if the lenses came with tinted glass in a matching color.

Come on Canon, where is your R&D money?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hideous  (except for the black one)
> ...


*Oh God! NO!* ... can't image holding a chocolate colored camera, let alone matching leness ;D ... but I can understand if some people like the red or even the chocolate colored cameras ... but what's up with the hideous neither silver nor steel colored camera


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ... but what's up with the hideous neither silver nor steel colored camera



It looks like a close match to the color of one of our vehicles, the color is named 'polished metal metallic'. I guess the marketing folks thought that sounded better than the real name for the color: gray. :-X


----------



## distant.star (Nov 14, 2013)

.
This is just the first in a whole new line of elegant, white cameras.

I understand they'll call it the Great Gatsby line. And in that line all the Rebel cameras will be renamed "Daisy."


----------



## sdsr (Nov 14, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> But is the camera the same "white" as Canon's "white" lenses? Otherwise, the white lenses will just look dirty.



Agree; either that or a botched attempt to match (or both). The photos suggest it's white, not the ugly shade of washed-out beige inflicted on those marvelous lenses. Then again, it probably doesn't matter - the SL-1 is a bit small for those lenses; it works best with primes.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > duydaniel said:
> ...



The DF looks like the kind of camera that nowadays fetches 20 dollars second hand ;D

As for the White SL1: Erhhh NO!


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 14, 2013)

RGF said:


> Could pink be next?


Could be a tie in with NFL breast cancer awareness uniforms?


----------



## Larry (Nov 14, 2013)

And now for the opinion the world has been waiting for, …mine!; 

Canon couldn't give this sterile K-Mart kid's section looking thing to me.

Well, maybe,…it might look cool hanging over my shoulder to match my white hat, tie, belt, spats and shoes while I dance Gangnam Style. 

(But what do I know, …I'm an old fart.)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

Larry said:


> it might look cool hanging over my shoulder to match my white hat, tie, belt, spats and shoes while I dance Gangnam Style.


Ha ha ha ha ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 14, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I personally would like a white 40mm f/2.8 STM!



The lens itself does have appeal in an odd way, like a tiny great white... I don't think it'll be available separately though...


----------



## dstppy (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, I'll ask:
Why are cameras black, anyhow?


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> This is just the first in a whole new line of elegant, white cameras.
> 
> I understand they'll call it the Great Gatsby line. And in that line all the Rebel cameras will be renamed "Daisy."


This quote deserves a lot of credit ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 14, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I personally would like a white 40mm f/2.8 STM!
> ...



I wish they would make an off-white pancake. After spending a week in California, the 40mm is what I used almost the entire time (on a 5D2 with grip), just because it makes the camera so much more compact. The only thing the current pancake is missing is weather sealing and a little bit of light gathering. A 40mmf2L is pretty much my dream walk around lens right now (that and a 24-70f2 zoom).


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 14, 2013)

BTW, just showed it to my wife and she loved it. I might just be able to get one 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Okay, I'll ask:
> Why are cameras black, anyhow?


Cameras that used film needed black bodies to better protect the sensitized film, against stray light Since pretty much all the pros were using black colored bodies, black became synonymous with "professional" .... This just continued on to the digital world ... also, black generally is considered "professional" even in other fields e.g. wearing a black suit is generally considered "serious and professional" ... but I don't think any technical aspect stops manufacturers from producing colored DSLR's, other than the fact that most people will not opt for colored DSLRs ... I know I would never buy a white, pink, green etc DSLR bodies ... so I suppose it is just a marketing decision now.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 14, 2013)

:-\

more colors please i want a pink dslr from canon!


----------



## funkboy (Nov 14, 2013)

That's the nicest looking Canon body I've seen in a long time, & that white 40mm is giving me serious lens envy.

The proportions are all off on the Nikon DF. The <A HREF="https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=nikon+FM-3a">FM-3a looked great</A>. The DF looks like the basterd child of an F4 and a Zenit.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 14, 2013)

funkboy said:


> That's the nicest looking Canon body I've seen in a long time, & that white 40mm is giving me serious lens envy.



See, that's what I don't get . . . I think it looks fine; I wouldn't mind a 5Dmk3 in that color . . . maybe even prefer it (as long as it's the same build quality)


----------



## silvestography (Nov 14, 2013)

This is begging to be painted pink by Kai from DigitalRev...


----------



## caerolle (Nov 14, 2013)

Needs a Hello Kitty on it!


----------



## acekin (Nov 14, 2013)

Design fitting for a Storm Trooper!


----------



## RGF (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Joe M said:
> 
> 
> > Next thing you know, Canon will be offering their rebels in every colour like they did their P&S line in order to garner more sales.
> ...



Where is the pink one?


----------



## AG (Nov 14, 2013)

dstppy said:


> See, that's what I don't get . . . I think it looks fine; I wouldn't mind a 5Dmk3 in that color . . . maybe even prefer it (as long as it's the same build quality)



I have to agree. I actually don't mind the colour. If they released a 5D3 and maybe the 24-70 f4 kit in white i would buy it. 

Sure its going to get dirty but then again black cameras don't tend to stay "out of the box" black for very long either.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 15, 2013)

It will nicely match with the 600mm II.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 15, 2013)

acekin said:


> Design fitting for a Storm Trooper!



Funny, first thing I thought of was The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## tat3406 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, the cheapest and smallest white lens for eos line! :


----------



## Richard8971 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh goodie...

D


----------



## tgara (Nov 15, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> If Canon is after the customer who used to buy point and shoot cameras, then offering DSLR's in multiple colors makes a LOT of sense!



Well, judging by their most recent marketing ads, you are correct about that. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/eos_sl1/index.html

Note all the stories are from women. :-*

I have an SL1 and I love it. A great alternative when I don't want to schlep the 5D3.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 15, 2013)

I actually like the white. I bought the EOS M in white when it went on sale.

Now if you want to see a really ugly color for a DSLR and lenses, check out this custom painted Nikon setup.


----------



## Khufu (Nov 15, 2013)

Cooooooool...

Looks a lot like my wee waterproof Sure Shot A1 





Check it;
http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/35mm_Compact/SureShot_A1/


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 15, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I actually like the white. I bought the EOS M in white when it went on sale.
> 
> Now if you want to see a really ugly color for a DSLR and lenses, check out this custom painted Nikon setup.



O-my lord


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 15, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I actually like the white. I bought the EOS M in white when it went on sale.
> 
> Now if you want to see a really ugly color for a DSLR and lenses, check out this custom painted Nikon setup.


That looks like the color of ur!ne dried up on a wall


----------



## e17paul (Nov 15, 2013)

If this was a weathersealed 'L' version of the 100D/SL1, then I would be interested.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 15, 2013)

So far, no announcement in Europe. No 100D in white.


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> That looks like the color of ur!ne dried up on a wall



And you are familiar with this color because…? ???


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll ask:
> ...



When you are trying to look at a limited scene within a broader field, having the "surround" (camera body) darker than the target scene( viewfinder, LCD, etc.) is much easier on the eye than having the scene surrounded with a glaring bright field.

A glossy-finish pure white makes just such a reflective glaring border around what you are trying to view with the least possible interference to your vision.

Consider the dark shields around color-critical monitors for accurate viewing while doing color evaluation that really matters.

Is a bright shiny white object directly in your view something that you want to be trying to look through or around?

To my jaded eye, this white camera smacks of something that would/will appeal to the cutesey pre-teen plastic-is-fantastic crowd. (as someone noted above, …think "Hello Kitty".)


----------



## vscd (Nov 15, 2013)

I think this is a camera for apple-user...useless, but white  

Ok, just kidding... I like the idea of a 40mm 2.8 STM *L*, maybe I'll get one and make a red ring onto it.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 15, 2013)

Okay, so there must be more to this white thing than we in the west understand.

http://fujifilm.jp/personal/digitalcamera/promotion/x_a1_premium_white/index.html


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Nov 15, 2013)

it's "Hideous"


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 15, 2013)

Larry said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like the color of ur!ne dried up on a wall
> ...


If you are an Indian, (like me who has worked in Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Hyderabad, Bangaluru & Calcutta), trust me you _*will know*_ ... coz there are a lot of people, in those cities, urinating on the walls.


----------



## jrista (Nov 16, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> *Isn’t she pretty?*



Hmm...nope. Looks like an eye-sore to me. But, to each his own...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay.. Not lame. Totally wrong. I actually like it. I don't think I'd buy a camera in white. But it's certainly stylish. Wouldn't mind a pro dslr with some Ferrari red accents


----------



## sharka23 (Nov 16, 2013)

WOW CANON - 
a white painted rebel

that hit home.






Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1x7-in-white-pictures/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1x7-in-white-pictures/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><strong>Isn’t she pretty?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry (Nov 16, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Okay, so there must be more to this white thing than we in the west understand.



Status?

When the elite or "ruling class" in any culture wishes to wear the purest white, no problem, …they won't be doing anything which will soil their clothes.

Think "dress whites" in the U.S. navy, priestly robes, temple virgins, etc. ( ...not to mention white hats on the good cowboys  )

Besides, if all self respecting ghosts weren't white, how could they scare anyone in the dark?


----------



## zim (Nov 16, 2013)

e17paul said:


> If this was a weathersealed 'L' version of the 100D/SL1, then I would be interested.



Well if it's anything like my gloss painting it will be totally waterproof..... Only thing is you won't be able to get the battery and SD card in or out!


----------



## sanj (Nov 17, 2013)

Whatever...!!


----------

